# Adding a headlight from the 826 (37781) to 724 (37779)



## chris70cuda (Nov 20, 2015)

I noticed you can buy the headlight and wiring harness parts from the 826 (37781). I would like to put the headlight on my 724 (37779). I just don't know how the harness plugs into the engine. Does anyone have any pics of there 826 you can post or send me up close.

Thanks!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

chris70cuda said:


> I noticed you can buy the headlight and wiring harness parts from the 826 (37781). I would like to put the headlight on my 724 (37779). I just don't know how the harness plugs into the engine. Does anyone have any pics of there 826 you can post or send me up close.


First I would ascertain if your engine has a charge coil big enough to add a light. Good Luck


----------



## chris70cuda (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone have atleast one up close picture of the engine block where the connection is made. Someone has to have one of the new 826 power max. I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

*pic*

Here is a picture of where the wiring enters motor 826 hd


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Your neighbor probably has the exact set up you need to see, but, we can't see where you are. 
Hmmm if only there was somehow a way to show where you are, even a state or providence would be helpful. I could guess users locations, perhaps your in Dayton Ohio?


----------



## chris70cuda (Nov 20, 2015)

Dave

Thanks for the picture. I wonder where the one single wire goes to and how it connects.


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

I looked at the parts break down and (37779) does not have a alternator so you can not run a light off the engine. In another post http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/62369-snowmaster-824qxe-4.html they have a nice light that is battery powered. I don't think it would be easy to add alternator to the unit.


----------

